# Battery issues on my Ideos X5 Android phone.



## cpcarter (Nov 27, 2008)

I am forever charging my android phone twice a day, so that I can stay in touch with the modern world. My phone is a Ideos X5. I'm using 'Advanced Task Killer Pro' and 'Lookout' to maintain the phone. However, the battery is being drained faster. What can be done to stop the phones battery being discharged? Every time I use the internet on the phone, most of the apps start up automatically and I'm always trying to disable them without much luck. If you know what would help, I would like to know.


----------



## spatha (Jun 20, 2011)

Your phone has at least version 2.2, a task killer is only needed on earlier versions of android. Later versions will manage tasks just fine on their own. 

That app might be a big reason for the battery drain. It's constantly running and scanning your phone for open apps. 

After uninstalling the task killer, if you still see a significant battery drain, try putting a "Data Toggle" widget on your home screen. Turn that off whenever you're not using the internet. I do it and I've gone up to 36 hours on a single charge.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Download and install JuiceDefender on your phone.

You should be able to find it for free in the app store.

It's what I use on my phone and it doubles the battery life.

Having said that, I still have to charge it every night for it to work for the full day.


----------

